# Some Killies shots...



## AQUASAUR

Hi, Pals
I didn't see much Killies threads here, but I'm sure - here are plenty of their fans!

I received a nice gift from a friend last Sunday,
and it's inspire me to clean at last all my killies tanks and make a looooong photo series of these my lovely pets&#8230;.








I will begin with those two Killies specimens of the Nothobranchius family,
whose are a part of that gift - *Nothobranchius Rachovii "Kruger National Park"* 
and *Nothobranchius Rachovii Beira '98*










*Nothobranchius Rachovii - Kruger N. Park*



















*Nothobranchius Rachovii Beira '98 *



















and here are a two detailed fragments to make some comparison:


----------



## lildark185

Wow...these killies are gorgeous! I've always thought about keeping killies but never had time to and there were just so many different varieties to keep track of. That and purchasing fish online isn't my kind of thing, I'd rather hand pick them to know what I'm getting. I like the Aphyosemion australe orange, but not too many LFS carry killies at all.


----------



## Ajax

I am stunned by both, but Nothobranchius Rachovii Beira '98 is absolutely gorgeous! Is that killie normally available, or is it super rare?


----------



## tundrafour

Nice photos of some beautiful fish! I've been interested in keeping killies for years. I'm planning to move to a new apartment in the next few months, and will hopefully be there long enough to finally start keeping a species or two. 

Great photos!


----------



## cs_gardener

What beautiful fish! I never realized killies were so lovely. Great photos. Thank you for posting these.


----------



## Ajax

I did a quick bit of research into these since I've always wanted killies as well. Seems it is fairly easy to get eggs, but it's a little bit of work to hatch them. Also these fish only live about a year  On a positive note, they seem to recommend nano tanks to raise them. Seeing how I am about to set one up, I may just have to try some


----------



## Stargazer53

Stunning. Great coloration on the Killies.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks for the tips, Pals !
That's one snapping close up from this evening:


----------



## lildark185

The face area of killies always reminds me of betas for some reason. Nice photo as usual.


----------



## Catherine

*Easier than you think!*

Not true, not true. There are TWO main divisions in killis, annuals and regular. The annuals may live a little longer than a year, but they look pretty rough by then. The other types live a few years. Killis are really easy to take care of, but they do prefer live food. There are two kinds of spawners, mop spawners and peat. Peat eggs are the ones that need to dry out for a period of weeks/months. Aphyosemian species hatch easily in water, though it takes three weeks incubation for most eggs to "eye up" and hatch. I keep my killis in 2.5g unheated tanks with an airsponge. You can find killis through your local/state/national killi club. See American Killifish Association - Content !
Catherine



Ajax said:


> I did a quick bit of research into these since I've always wanted killies as well. Seems it is fairly easy to get eggs, but it's a little bit of work to hatch them. Also these fish only live about a year  On a positive note, they seem to recommend nano tanks to raise them. Seeing how I am about to set one up, I may just have to try some


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, continuing with another Guy - *Nothobranchius Foerschi Ruvu River TZ 91-103*










Who said that Killies couldn't smile&#8230;


















Those Guy even came to "photographic stage" very inadvertent and unshaven&#8230;


















And a beauties fragment to compares to another Nothobranchius specimens:


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, the next is - *Nothobranchius Guentheri "Zanzibar"*, 
Almost similar to this before, but after a few of my macro shots,
hope you will see the difference and his individual beauty and charm&#8230;








Those variety of Nothobranchius had turn out the "Big Warriors" in this Killies tank of mine&#8230;








Usually, the only one is the Leader&#8230;, but often some opponent musters courage, even only just to show off&#8230;








Here are this moments I want to share with you&#8230;


----------



## milalic

Great pictures. Do you keep all of them?

-Pedro


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yes, in 6 different small tanks&#8230; but not breeding them&#8230;just for pleasure!
They're favorite fish of my wife and usually, she cares about them more than me&#8230;


----------



## hoppycalif

Are these fish jumpers? And, how many can you keep in a 2 gallon nano? Extremely beautiful fish!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yeah, they’re big jumpers…absolutely!
The tank must be enough planted and better to beginning with a few young fishes
of not much aggressive Killies specimens…
of course, you must to decide in advance – will breed them or just be enjoy keeping for pleasure…?


----------



## AQUASAUR

That "Bad Boy Blue" - *Nothobranchius Guentheri Blue* was also a gift to me.
He is not so photogenic like other upper ones, but is interesting and rare variety.


----------



## AQUASAUR

In the spirit of the coming Christmas, I wanna share with you some photos of those guy,dressed like a "Killies Santa Claus"&#8230;


----------



## C.ton

wow.


----------



## Jimbo205

Some Killies, I am trying to love, some of the latter Killies - I do love!
The Photographs make them look HUGE. 

Can we see a shot of one in either a One Gallon or Two Gallon Nano/Pico
for size perspective? 

Are these about the same size as a White Cloud or a Puffer Fish?


----------



## lildark185

Great shots and beautiful killies! Thanks for sharing.  Jimbo, I think they're slightly bigger than white clouds but a bit smaller than female bettas.


----------



## Bert H

Beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vasko

Hello, my name is Vasko Gogov. I'm a vicepresident of KAB (Killi Association of Bulgaria). Hristo is not our member, but he's been always sympathetic to our hobby enterprise.
I am interesting about all his photography works, and so glad to see his photos including Killies!
I think, this topic is the right place to mention one event.

This year was the first our National Killies photo-contest and the results is finally published.
We announce that in our new/latest bulletin:










There is the better look of the wining photo:
1-st place: *Mr. Hristo Hristov* and _Aphyosemion decorsei "Kapou RCA 91/1"_










The other very interesting (2nd runner up) is that photo, *Mr. Nikolay Filipov*, of jumping _Aplocheilus lineatus "Gold"_:










And that is how was made the photo:










You can see and one more interesting picture from our contest, *Mr. Boyan Kalinov* and him's picture of _Fundulopanchax arnoldi "Ughelli" TR-01_.


----------



## spcyamada

Jesus! Nice pictures. I like that jumper one. That's pretty awesome. Jaw dropping! Please keep posting.


----------



## Jimbo205

NO, that is definitely *NOT* Jesus. Nor is that fish trying to walk on water.

That is definitely the most sick way to photograph a fish I have seen yet. (The poor thing is definitely alive and suffering.) I think someone is in DIRE NEED of Diana Walstad's book.

Now imagine a cartoon with a GIANT fish holding a Bulgarian Man high up in the air by his privates using a GIANT pair of forceps for a photograph. What's the name of that cartoon strip? The Far Side?

Now the Gold Yellow Color is very nice. But I think fish are usually happier and healthier in the water and their colors are much brighter when they are next to or nearby some healthy aquatic plants.

Maybe someone should post the link to the thread of 'PAINTED' Tetras and how they get that way.

You give a man a computer and a camera, and this is what he does to the fish in his tanks. Sick.

What will we think of next? Sheesh.

Get a creature in the Pet Section and prepare to battle buddy. I finally have a reason to go into the Arena and use up all my Plant Points!


----------



## ed seeley

I'm not sure whether you're being sarcastic here Jimbo205, but I think that the forceps are holding some food and the fish is jumping to get that. There doesn't seem to be any part of the fish that is being held by the forceps to keep the fish out of the water.

I have kept these fish and they will jump for flies and any food they can see above the water readily.

Maybe Vasko can clear that up for us?


----------



## Jimbo205

Thank you.

You do know what I thought those forceps were holding don't you?

Don't say it, please.

(I actually thought it was 'his' bottom fin. Or something more painful.)

Ouch!

Thanks for clarifying that. Otherwise, I thought it was sick. You know?

Oh, and again, for those that just don't plain know. THAT IS *DEFINITELY NOT* JESUS.

(50% of the U.S. population do not know that. They only think that is a curse word and not a name. After all you offend someone from any other religion - and you get your head cut off. You offend someone that knows who that name belongs to - and well - in the U.S. - that's just part of a normal day!)


----------



## AQUASAUR

I think, if somebody has an eyes problem&#8230; or lack of Killies knowledge &#8230; 
Better just ask before fierce vicious begin to judge and blame for something&#8230;[smilie=e: 
And interpret what/who is "Jesus"&#8230;:idea:

OK, I will try to explain something about this special photo of the Aploheilus L.Gold, with my bad English&#8230;
That Killie is very great JUMPER! He swims closer to water surface&#8230;slowly&#8230;almost immovable&#8230;
and prowl for his prey - any insects, larvae, maggots&#8230; flying or crawling around, above the water&#8230;
Then, He jump like a dolphin&#8230;and catch the pray!
That's happened in the Nature&#8230; Of course, it's impossible to realize in the covered tank!
This Guy(the author of the photo), make some very interesting experiment - 
He begun to feed those fish(removing the tank cover) with kind of maggot&#8230;
compelling it to jump and take the prey from the tweezers!
The photo was made exactly in this moment&#8230;[IMG]http://photo-forum.net/forum/smileys/shtrak.gif[/IMG] 
That because it's unique... [smilie=i:


----------



## ed seeley

AQUASAUR said:


> I think, if somebody has an eyes problem&#8230; or lack of Killies knowledge &#8230;
> Better just ask before fierce vicious begin to judge and blame for something&#8230;[smilie=e:
> And interpret what/who is "Jesus"&#8230;:idea:
> 
> OK, I will try to explain something about this special photo of the Aploheilus L.Gold, with my bad English&#8230;
> That Killie is very great JUMPER! He swims closer to water surface&#8230;slowly&#8230;almost immovable&#8230;
> and prowl for his prey - any insects, larvae, maggots&#8230; flying or crawling around, above the water&#8230;
> Then, He jump like a dolphin&#8230;and catch the pray!
> That's happened in the Nature&#8230; Of course, it's impossible to realize in the covered tank!
> This Guy(the author of the photo), make some very interesting experiment -
> He begun to feed those fish(removing the tank cover) with kind of maggot&#8230;
> compelling it to jump and take the prey from the tweezers!
> The photo was made exactly in this moment&#8230;[IMG]http://photo-forum.net/forum/smileys/shtrak.gif[/IMG]
> That because it's unique... [smilie=i:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up AQUASAUR, I thought he was jumping for food! They are so greedy! Glad to hear it is that reason that he's out of the water.


----------



## Jimbo205

Very cool! Technique and the fish! That definitely does earn an award! :thumbsup:


----------



## spcyamada

Um...ok? "That's not Jesus?" O RLY? Genius. HOOAH!


Yeah, killiefish can jump pretty high. I've had one jump out and die trying to catch flies as they passed over the water. It's best to keep a lid over smaller tanks with these fish in them. 

Again, beautiful pictures!


----------



## Vasko

In order to clear the case I want to say that I personally know the author of the photo and he would never cause pain to his fishes. If a person looks more deeply in the photo he will see where the tips of the tweezers end. At this place no fin can be there. Mr. Nikolay Filipov uses one of the natural instincts of this specie in order to make a wonderful photography as such I have never seen in magazines, books or internet. And I can say that I am looking over many killie photos everywhere.  

Enjoy!


----------



## nswhite

Wow some very pretty killies.


----------



## AQUASAUR

I hope, You're still not quite bored yet of my Nothobranchius Pictures&#8230;
There are just a few more another varieties, which I have&#8230;








and will begin soon with the Groups of Fundulopanchax, Callopanchax, Aphyosemions&#8230;:idea: 
So, here is two variety of *Nothobranchius Eggersi - Utete TZ 97-55*(the Red one) and *Bagamoyo TZH 2005-03*(the Blue one)


----------



## Leonard

Hi!

I think the Christmas-spiecee was really nice!! =)
I have Alpocheilus lineatus in my planted tank, very nice fich and its works well with other fishes also:


EDIT: How do you do to make the images so nice? The maximum size isn't big :S I feel pretty stupid...
Well, my photo doesn't have the right quality.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks for sharing the photo of this nice Aplocheilus Lineatus, Leonard!
I love this Killies specimen too, but prefer more its Golden variety.
Here is one photo for now. I will post a photo series about soon&#8230;


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is a few new shots of mine, which I was prepare especially for a Killies photo-contest&#8230;
Hope you will like it:

*
Simpsonichthys Myersi*








*
Simpsonichthys Ghisolfii*









*Callopanchax monroviae Paynesville 97 red form*









*Fundulopanchax rubrolabialis Malende*


----------



## Kelley

Beautiful! You make me want to keep killie fish!


----------



## ed seeley

More gorgeous pictures mate,
I really like the Fp.rubrolabius 'Malende'. I've got some little Fp.arnoldi 'Ughelli TR01' hatching along with others. I definitely prefer mop spawners, find the peat a complete hassle!


----------



## EahInMass

I was thinking about getting some of these for my 40 gallon community tank. Would they go well with 6 rummynose tetras, 3 sterbai's, 2 bumblebee catfish, 2 panda catfish, 3 chain loaches? I also have shrimp but don't think that would matter..? I had heard somewhere that they were not the type of fish to put into a community tank, and were mainly raised for breeding. What is everyone's opinion on this?


----------



## ed seeley

EahInMass said:


> I was thinking about getting some of these for my 40 gallon community tank. Would they go well with 6 rummynose tetras, 3 sterbai's, 2 bumblebee catfish, 2 panda catfish, 3 chain loaches? I also have shrimp but don't think that would matter..? I had heard somewhere that they were not the type of fish to put into a community tank, and were mainly raised for breeding. What is everyone's opinion on this?


I've got a number of non-annual killis and keep them all in communities of some kind when adult. Some of these are with other killis but my Epiplatys are in with Apistogrammas and pencilfish. I think the main rule is to not put them in with anything too boisterous IME.
I have kept the Aplocheilus lineatus 'Gold' pisctured above in a more robust community tank and they did really well with Congo Tetras and Pelvicachromis, definitely a good starter killi for mixing with others. I'd recomend the Epiplatys dageti too, gorgeous fish.


----------



## EahInMass

Thanks!


----------



## rs79

In my experience (33 years) keeping killies I find them hardier and easier to raise than anything except wild guppies. Look at aquabid and you can get more eggs in a day than you can in a year of AKA listings.

They're shy and don't breed all at once, instead laying a few eggs every day. These are about the only reasons petshops don't stock them. That and the females are drab brown fish.

Nobody whose into killies gets them from a petshop, module the very occasional rare wild import of something like annulatus. Killifans trade among themselves and are happy to infect others with the bug.


----------



## emo_batsukeman

nice killies


----------



## melgrj7

I just got into killies I got a pair of A. bitaeniatum "ijebu ode". They are an easy one, I was told they would be a good starter killi. They breed into a spawning mop and I collect eggs every other day or so. Still waiting for my first eggs to hatch, they have another week or so I think. They are in a 2 gallon tank and love to eat!


----------



## rs79

These are one of the coolest fish ever. I had a self sustaining colony of them - 6 pairs in a well planted 20. They didn't even need feeding, they lived off the microorganisms on the plants. I had this colony for 2 yeaes and fish would come and go in the tank, it would range between 6 and 8 pairs.

The light failed while I was away on business, and they were all dead within 2 weeks.

It was a nice little balanced ecosystem while it lasted though.

Here's a (bad) pic of them (digitized from an old camcorder in the pre-digicam era and ok they're Lagos not Ijebu-ode, almost the same fish though:




























Here's JJ Scheels pictute of them from the cover of "Rivulins of the old World", for a few decades probably the most famous killi picture ever (used with permission of the Scheel family)










More pics at:

http://images.killi.net/b/BIT/


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hi, here is a little photo-reportage about a very interesting event here in Bulgaria(Botevgrad), happened at the end of the last year&#8230;

*KAB Killi international Exhibition'2007*









Sorry, my photos about are not with much god quality, but important details are enough visible, though&#8230;

The view of entire 130 Killies tanks, just after had placing the Fish inside:


















Here is the International Jury Team, ready to estimate All these Beautiful competitors&#8230;
(not without me, of course







the last one in the right







)










Here are the total final results after:
http://tsvetkov.be/Killi/KAB_show_2007_results.pdf

And a look at the first day open (photos of my friend):



























SO, here is the first batch of Fish photos:

*Simpsonichtys spec Urucuia*









*Aphyosemion Australe Cap Lopez*









*Archiaphyosemion Petersi Banco Park*









*Rivulus xiphidius Fourgassie SH-FG 05/06*









*Epiplatys Annulatus*


----------



## rich311k

Wow pretty fish!


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here is the next batch:
*
Nothobranchius Jubbi Warfa Blue*








*
Fundulopanchax Filamentosus Ijebu Ode*









*Nothobranchius Rubripinnis Kiziko*








*
Rivulus Tenuis Papaloapan*









*Aphyosemion Celiae Teke CXC 21*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one *Fundulopanchax* series&#8230;
*
Fundulopanchax gardneri gardneri N'sukka*









*Fundulopanchax Gresensi Dagua Ntale*









*Fundulopanchax Spoorenbergi*









*Fundulopanchax Puerzli*








*
Fundulopanchax Ndianus*


----------



## ed seeley

More great pictures! Love the Fundulopanchax. Keep those pictures coming! :mrgreen:


----------



## mistergreen

Want to make a book Aquasaur?
I can design and edit while you shoot the photos.
It can be in several languages.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, *Ed *!
*Mistergreen*, it's a nice idea&#8230;but unfortunately, I'm too busy man usually&#8230;
And the aquatic-photography is just a hobby for my pleasure&#8230;not a business!
Thank you, anyway!

And a few *Aphyosemions&#8230;*

*Aphyosemion Striatum GEMHS 00-34 *









*Aphyosemion Celiae Celiae Abonji*









*Aphyosemion Gabunense Gabunense* 









*Chromaphyosemion Bivitatum Funge*









*Aphyosemion mimbon GEMLC 04/7 *


----------



## Juan-Carlos

Great thread!!

You know it's funny, killifish are one of those fish I have always wanted to keep, but for some reason never have. I mean, I've kept some of the US native killifish but never the others. It's probably been close to 10 years since I first looked into killifish - wow, time flys... I should really get some!! Anyone know any breeders in Miami, Florida?

Amazing pictures!!! Wow! I'm drooling here!!

Kindest Regards,
Juan-Carlos
Miami, FL


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks, Juan-Carlos!

And some of the most spectacular Killies species :
*
Nothobranchius sp Kiziko TAN 05 RB* 









*Nothobranchius sp Kiziko pair *









*Aphyosemion Bualanum*








*
Callopanchax occidentalis KABAK GM 97-4*


----------



## taoyeah

wow ,great pic,u have all these fish?


----------



## AQUASAUR

I just wanna remind you, that all these last pics&#8230; with those terrible grey background 
and bottom substrate (which had suppose to be black), are from our KAB Killi international Exhibition'2007! 
Of course, I had buy (next at the Auction) many of these Species and you'll see later how They look in my own tanks&#8230;

So, continuing with the pair of *Fundulopanchax Fallax Fifinda Yellow*, which had win the Prize *"The Best of show"!*


















Here is another their Handsome cousin -* Fundulopanchax Fallax Cl 98*









And one other Guy - *Fundulopanchax Deltaensis*


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here are the last 6 photos of those Reportage&#8230;
And that are some of the Exhibition's Winners, which I had buy also next, at the Auction.

*Pachypanchax Sakaramyi* 


















*Callopanchax Toddi*



















*Aplocheilus Lineatus Goa *


















All the new photos of These and other Killie fishes living yet in my tanks will coming soon&#8230;


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here is another Handsome Guy, who I had buy at the our Killi Exhibition's Auction&#8230;
He was a part of the batch, especially sending to our Killi Show, from the Belgium Colleagues!
Here is how He looks in my tank now:

*Scriptaphyosemion Schmitti Juarzon*


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, in the spirit of the coming St. Valentine's Day&#8230;Let me tell you a Little Killi's Love Story&#8230;

Hey, men&#8230;you know - if there is a Pretty Woman&#8230;







or even not exactly "Pretty" one&#8230;

















&#8230;there are always two rival Lovers, get ready to conquer her love&#8230;

















&#8230;The Proud Winner&#8230;

















&#8230;"Dancing cheek to cheek"&#8230;and "Love me tender" in Killi's version&#8230;


























&#8230;So, you know pretty well how that story goes on&#8230;:idea: 
*
HAPPY VALENTINE, EVERYONE !*


----------



## AQUASAUR

I'll be glad, if here are some Experts about Killifishes...








and help me to ID correct those Nothobranchius spesimen...!?
So, there is a little biography info about Those Notho&#8230;
Those Specimen was "discover" and export from an Expedition in Tanzania
by two Russian men(S.Torgashev and Shidlovski) and a Bulgarian(K.Kardashev) in '2005 year.
The last year, a friend of mine - Vasko Gogov, had buy a pair of this Nothos, visiting the Killi Show in Odessa(UKRAINA).
The upper Pair, from my "Valentine's" post&#8230;is the next fry.
Here is the bigger photo of a male, and the name I know about is just:
*Nothobranchius sp. Kiziko TAN 05 RB*
Would be glad to hear your opinion about&#8230;


----------



## ed seeley

I've found it listed as a N.rubripinnis locale.

Here's the web page; http://www.killi.co.uk/speciesProfile/Nothobranchius/rubripinnis/

Your picture look a little better than theirs though!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, Ed!

So, according to some of the Professional opinion, of Colleagues from *DKG, *
until we have a scientific result&#8230;







the correct name of those Nothos specimen has to be:
*Nothobranchius spec. affin melanospilus `TAN-RB 05/47, Kiziko´*

For now, I'll finish its Presentation with this wonderful males combat:


----------



## AQUASAUR

As the AKA convention is over yet&#8230;now I can share my 5 submitted photos for their Photo-contest.
You had seen some of them...
If somebody knows the Final results of AKA Convention'2008 at all - please share the link about!
So, any comments and opinion about these Photos are welcome&#8230;







!?

*Fundulopanchax fallax CI'98*









*Austrolebias Nigripinnis Buenos Aires* 









*Nothobranchius ugandensis Butiaba*









*Nothobranchius spec. affin melanospilus TAN-RB 05-47 Kiziko*









*Procatopus Similis Kumba GPE 90*


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, as I see now the results of AKA Convention'2008:
The Special *Franz Werner Award *for Best Photographic Entry won exactly my photo of Fp. Fallax !
http://www.aka.org/aka/modules/news/article.php?storyid=44

It's a BIG Joy for me :dancing: to see the other results too:
*Class 16: Digital Submissions - All three places were won by Hristo Hristov*

*








Fundulopanchax fallax CI'98*

















*Procatopus Similis Kumba GPE 90*

















*Nothobranchius spec. affin melanospilus TAN-RB 05-47 Kiziko*









They'll have to be published in the Journal of the American Killifish Association about the AKA Convention 2008.

CHEERS, everybody


----------



## BryceM

Congratulations!

You certainly deserve it. Your photos are always outstanding.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you mate!
So, here is another Handsome Guy from Africa&#8230;
*Aphyosemion Congicum*


----------



## epicfish

Beautiful! 

Any more shots?


----------



## Tex Gal

These fish are beautiful!... and your photography is amazing!! You are very talented! Congrats!


----------



## ghengis

Hristo, I love these photo's! Wonderful! Tell me, do you keep all of your Killie's in the one tank, or a few in different tanks, or all of them separated? You seem to have many fish, you must have quite a few tanks around the house!!


----------



## zelthan

nice pics


----------



## AQUASAUR

*ghengis*, here are some words about me and my tanks:
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=535

Now, I need a little help from Killie Experts here about ID this Handsome Guy&#8230;

The name I only know for now is: Nothobranchius sp aff furzeri MZCS 08-108 "Save"
Let see your opinion about !?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Continuing with another toothy, but handsome Nothos -* Nothobranchius hassoni DRCH 2008-10 Bukena*










The close up gives a possibility to see some impressive details of its pattern, face and...teeth:


----------



## ghengis

Wonderful photography! Your pictures make me fall more in love with these fish, whenever I see them. You truly deserve all the accolades you receive.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mate!

Here is two shots of my *Pseudepiplatys annulatus*...Sorry, I'm not sure about the location?


----------



## TNguyen

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hey, Pals!
Just one more week to participate in our KAB Killi Photo Competition!
There is nobody from you still support Us!?
As you understand - I'll not compete, because I'm a head of the Jury!
So, everyone has a real chance to get the first prizes!

A couple of shots of mine to encourage you!

*Nothobranchius rachovii Beira Airport MZCS 08/96 (F1).*


----------



## gibmaker

Ajax said:


> I did a quick bit of research into these since I've always wanted killies as well. Seems it is fairly easy to get eggs, but it's a little bit of work to hatch them. Also these fish only live about a year  On a positive note, they seem to recommend nano tanks to raise them. Seeing how I am about to set one up, I may just have to try some


Not all killies only live for one year.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hi again, here is a present kombat shot of my *Pseudepiplatys annulatus:*


----------



## utricseb

Aquasaur,

Your pictures are the best ones I've ever seen of killies. You are a very good photographer and also a very good killie keeper.

Have you thought about sharing your photo techniques in the forums, so others can try and learn to make good quality pictures like yours?

Regards,

Sebastian from Colombia


----------



## shauno

AQUASAUR said:


> Hi, Pals
> I didn't see much Killies threads here, but I'm sure - here are plenty of their fans!


BEAUTIFUL pics and glad you posted - Thanks


----------



## torpedobarb

beautiful!


----------



## DarioDario

What kind of camera body and lens are you using. I'm assuming you also have a flash as well.

Great Photos.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!
There is nothing "secret" or "special" about my photo equipment and technique!
I had told it many times&#8230;Here is again some words about it:
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=535

and here is my present Lightning and lens equipment:


----------



## DarioDario

Any reason you went with the 50mm and not the 100mm?


----------



## AQUASAUR

If your budget let you - yeah, buy 100mm! 

Here are two "Family portrait" Killi pictures&#8230;









*Gnatholebias zonatus finca pair*









*Nothobranchius fasciatus Mnasini*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one of my new Killi Persons...
*Nothobranchius furzeri MZCS 08/122 "Save"[F2]*



















He is even smiling sometimes...especially when I feed him with fresh living meal(Cyclops)...


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, as I see now the results of AKA Convention'2009 are published yet:
http://www.killiadictos.com/descargas/AKA2009.pdf
And for Those, who are interested about Class 16 (Digital Photography)







...here are the Winning Photos:
















* 1-st Place
Nothobranchius ocellatus Pakacha TZ 2008-28 *
















*2-nd Place 
Callopanchax occidentalis Kabak GM 97-4*
















*3-rd Place 
Fundulopanchax robertsoni*









CHEERS, Everybody !


----------



## m3177o

these photos are awesome. very good idea of making the killi jump for the pic. speaking of killifish, i have a question, do the female really die after giving birth?


----------



## Cold__Blooded

Wow those have got to be some of the nicest photos of fish ive seen in a long time. What type of camera and lens set up are you useing?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!
Some words about my photo-technique I had notice here:
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=535

So, it was also another Great Killi Convention last month - DKG'2009
And a happy news for me again&#8230;








Here you can see all the competitors' photos of the two Photo-competition categories: 
„Portrait":
http://www.killi.org/gallery/album.php?album_id=336
"Action":
http://www.killi.org/gallery/album.php?album_id=335

And for the All Killi fans...here are the three winning of mine in bigger resolution:
(BTW, you had seen two of them yet, though...)

1-st Place "Portrait"- Simpsonichthys santanae 









3-rd Place "Portrait" - Nothobranchius rachovii Beira Airport MZCS 08/96 (F1)









2-nd Place "Action" - Pseudepiplatys annulatus


----------



## BryceM

Congratulations!!! Well done. Is it really fair for other people in the contest when you submit photos of this quality? Want to come photograph my fish?


----------



## speedie408

Lovely photography my friend. You make me want to keep Killies and also got me bidding on a 50mm f/2.5 macro lens now. Shame on you!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comments, folks!

So, here is one more Handsome Guy, who you may/will see live on our present KAB Killi Exibition'2009:

*Nothobranchius furzeri MZCS Chigamane 08-53*









and just for compares - his Cousin, who you had seen yet:

*Nothobranchius furzeri MZCS 08-122 "Bala-Bala"[F2]*


----------



## vancat

wow, you are very talented (and patient). Great pics.


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here you can see the results of our KAB Killi Exibition'2009:

http://tsvetkov.be/Killi/KAB_2009.pdf

Let me beginning, may be with the most exciting moment, from our KAB Exhibition...
*The Pair of Gnatholebias zonatus "Villavicencio"*, that was sold at the final auction...for *270 euro!!!*





































Continuing with the Fish, won the *1-st place in Group#2 and "The Best of Show":*

*Aphyosemion australe Chocolade*









Here are some other rare and spectacular Killie species,the winners in Group #6 and #7:

*Austrolebias nigripinnis MCL 91-2*


















*Lamprichthys tanganicanus*


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Aphyosemion exigum BLLMC 05-10*


















*Apyosemion cognatum Lake Fwa*


















*Fundulopanchax gardneri nigerianus P82*


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi AQUASAUR,

Excellent photos, I sure am glad I have high speed internet those photos must be huge they even take me a while to load! I kept a couple types of Killies when I first started in the hobby, they are beautiful!


----------



## BryceM

That Aphyosemion australe Chocolade is stunning. Where do you find these guys?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!



BryceM said:


> That Aphyosemion australe Chocolade is stunning. Where do you find these guys?


Bruce, The owner of that Aphyosemion australe Chocolade was our Prezident of KAB(Todor Metchkov)
and he have breeding it's Killie specimen sine the last years...


----------



## AQUASAUR

May be it's time to make a boast of my Killi-Winners in Group #3:

*Aplocheilus panchax CI 2009.W*



















And here is a pair of the most pretty Diapterons...unfortunately, which I couldn't bought at the Exhibition auction...

*Diapteron fulgens*


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Gotta love the Killies!


----------



## Natalia

Amaizing fish and photos.
What is their lifespan?


----------



## Tex Gal

You are amazing!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks! The Killi fishes inhabit all the Continents except Australia...

I just almost forget to notice the other Handsome ones of our Killi Show - The Nothobranchius:

*Nothobranchius guentheri Zanzibar*









*Nothobranchius malaissei Sange DRCH 2008-06*









*Nothobranchius Rubripinnis*









*Nothobranchius sp. aff. furzeri MZCS 08-108 Save*









*Nothobranchius sp. aff. rachovii MZCS Panda 08-81*









*Nothobranchius rachovii Beira'98*


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here is my last Killies series from our KAB Killi Exhibition'2009:

*Pachypanchax playfairi*









*Aphanius Mento*









*Aphyosemion decorsei "Kapou" RCA 91/1*









*Scriptaphyosemion schmitti*


















*Fundulopanchax ndianus*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Some more shots about Giving the Awards and the Auction - you may see at our BG forum:
http://aquariumbg.com/forum/index.php/topic,17015.0/all.html

So, here is one more Handsome Nothos specimen, which I had by at the auction after the Exhibition:









*Nothobranchius malaissei Sange DRCH 2008-06*


----------



## Tex Gal

These look so perfect that they could be painted! Just beautiful fish. Is that you holding up the bag, 3rd man on the right?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks! Yes, that's me.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

Great shots.


----------



## Knotty Bitz

I'm just wondering, how do you keep so many fish? You must have alot of tanks!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yeah, obviously I have to give the link again where I had say "some words about me..."
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=535

So, here is another Handsome Guy -* Aphyosemion Australe Chocolate*


----------



## Ben7

Great pics! Just like out of the atlases!


----------



## cam191919

wow, more incredible fish and shots!


----------



## AQUASAUR

You had seen yet one photo of mine of this Fundulopanchax specimen...here are some more:

*Fundulopanchax robertsoni *


----------



## husonfirst

Wow, those are amazing pictures of beautiful fish!


----------



## KittyKat

Dude! I thought you had disappeared off the face of the earth! Glad to see you're still keeping up with the good photos, although I have to say.. my arsenal is not a bit smaller then when we last spoke


----------



## AQUASAUR

Привет, Катя! :wave: Hi, Kat!
Glad to know you're still alive too...








May be you didn't take much a look outside from your site place...otherwise, you should be have to notice,
that I had never stopping to bore the people in many sites like this one with my photos...[smilie=i: [IMG]http://www.aquamakerbg.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_lol.gif[/IMG]
Would be glad to see some of your present shots too... Please, PM me some links about!


----------



## Gohitit

Mnogo hubava snimka!

ENGLISH: Wonderful pictures!


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, let see how beautiful could be the Epiplatys:

*Epiplatys spilargyreius "Gambia"*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hi, Folks! *MERRY CHRISTMAS, EVERYONE!*


----------



## Tex Gal

Happy Holidays back to you! Love your photos!


----------



## Dragonbeards

Merry Christmas everybody! Hope everyone's holiday is grand!


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, let see now how beautiful could be The Chromaphyosemions:

*Chromaphyosemion splendopleure "Penda Mboko 2001"*


----------



## Gohitit

AQUASAUR said:


> Hi, Folks! *MERRY CHRISTMAS, EVERYONE!*


Chestita nova godina komshiya! 

ENGLISH: Happy new year!


----------



## ohsnapitztom

I skimmed through the first 6 or so pages of the topic and you have some stunning photos and beautiful fish! 

I recently bought a few Golden Wonder Killies and love them. They have beautiful coloration and really love live food. Is it true they only live about a year or two though? I saw someone say that in this topic. I wasn't aware of that, and it's really a shame, because they are beautiful fish. I would take a few pictures of mine but it wouldn't do them justice since I don't have the best camera and I can't seem to take any that doesn't have a ridiculous amount of blur to them


----------



## Cwhite

Lovely fish


----------



## devadair

has someone already asked you what type of camera you're using? lol
By the way, Killi's are one of my favorite tropicals, these are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Obviously, I have to repeat all about my modest Photo-equipment and latest usual set up in every topic of mine&#8230;
Because, I had said it many times, though&#8230;but some people just don't like to scroll over the pages&#8230;
My Camera is CANON 350 D
Lenses: EF 50 mm/f2.5 Compact-Macro and EF 50 mm. f/1.8 II
Ext. flashes: Canon Speedlite 430 and 580EX
http://www.aquatic-photography.com/f...4&d=1227392280
My usual settings:
Shutter Speed: 1/200 seconds
Aperture Value: f/14-22(dependent on the fish specific and fishes position)
ISO Speed Ratings: 100-400(dependent on the fish specific)

My Speedlite 430EX is always situated above the tank(slave mod)&#8230; the other one - Canon Speedlite 580EX (wires connected with the camera in "master" mod) I hold in my left hand and move in front(like straight "fill" flash), dependent on the fish specific and fishes position&#8230;
The both are with diffuser!
That's all.


----------



## devadair

What are some sites to buy different varieties of killies, I wonder? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is a couple more of the Chromaphyosemions specimens:



















And just for compares - a couple macro fragments of Their pretty colored fins and tails:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi AQUASAUR,

Excellent pics.....as always!


----------



## Cwhite

What beautiful fish


----------



## AQUASAUR

Finally, there are the results from *DKG Killi Convention'2010*&#8230;and a happy news for me about their Photo-competition!








You can see all the photos had participating of the 3 categories ("Action", "Portrait" and "Freestyle") at the DKG Gallery:
http://www.killi.org/gallery/album.php?album_id=382 
And for All the Fans of These lovely Killifishes - here are my Winners in bigger resolution:

*Category "Freestyle":
1-st Place: Chromaphyosemion splendopleure Penda Mboko 2001*
















*3-rd Place: Notho's Mug *

















*Category "Action"
2-nd Place: Nothobranchius Eggersi Bagamoyo and Utete*
















*3-rd Place: Pseudepiplatys annulatus*

















*Category "Portrait":
2-nd Place: Nothobranchius furzeri MZCS 08-122 Bala-Bala*

















*CHEERS! *


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Wow Hristo,

Excellent shots! I know I wouldn't look that good in a close up! LOL.


----------



## BaltimoreGuy

Great shots


----------



## alcion

Good shots... as ever


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, Folks!
So,as the results of AKA Killi Convention'2010 are very known yet( http://aka.org/convention/2010/AKA 2010 results.pdf ) -
here are two of my Winners Photos at Class 16 - Digital Photography:

*1-st Place:







Chromaphyosemion splendopleure Penda Mboko 2001 *








*
2-nd Place:







Nothobranchius fuscotaeniatus Kitonga North TAN 97-9*









*Cheers! *


----------



## TAB

i love clown killies, always have.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more shot of the last Handsome Guy:


----------



## Gohitit

Zdravey komshi! I'm Gohitit. I'm in Bulgaria, Lovech now. I want to see you in Sofia.

Take care yourself, see you. Bye...

Onur G. Hitit

[email protected]


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hello, Onur!(Maraba, Arkadash!)You're welcome! Call me! (0888 310 849 - Hristo)


----------



## Gohitit

OK my friend. I will call you when I come to Sofia.  It will be nices to meet with you. See you...


----------



## AQUASAUR

I'm pretty sure...here are some Pals who like these Fellows a lot...

*Aphyosemion Australe*


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi AQUASAUR,

Aphyosemion australe is one of my favorite Killies. I think I first kept this fish about 45 years ago!


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update with two Handsome Nothos Fellas - *N.sp.Caprivi Salambala NA 07-1*


----------



## KittyKat

Very beautiful fish! Do you have any photos of your shop?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Privet, Katya!
Sorry, but my petshop is just a modest one and it's mostly for keeping my Aquatic-Hobby alive.
So, better enjoy with that other Hobby of mine - The Aquatic-Photography... 

BTW, Actually, the last upper shot had become a cover of one special Killi Magazine:









And let see closer how monstrous could be looking that Guy:


----------



## joshvito

your photos and fish are some of the best killies i've seen!
Subscribed.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mate!

Here is one more Killi combat shot of mine, which is become a front page to other issue of that special Killi Magazine:










*Nothobranchius kafuensis Kayuni ZAM 09-01*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is a couple more shots of the last Fellas:


----------



## AQUASAUR

*MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS to All of You, Folks! *


----------



## AQUASAUR

There is not enough good focus on those two snapshots, but interesting and funny poses though:

*Callopanchax occidentalis Kabak GM 97-4*


----------



## JawaSnack

Very beautiful fish and photography!


----------



## matt12

dumb question but is it possible to keep a male only killi tank???? as long as there equal sized? like dont keep a blue galaris with a clown killi.........


----------



## AQUASAUR

matt1212 said:


> dumb question but is it possible to keep a male only killi tank?


Yeah, sometime it's possible, but not recommended!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more beautiful Nothos specimen in action - *Nothobranchius orthonotus MZCS Bala-Bala 08-122*


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update with just two interesting snapshots...

Nothobranchius eggersi Utete









Nothobranchius rachovi Beira


----------



## newportjon

Wow, really awesome pictures.

Those fish are amazing looking!


----------



## vancat

CRAZY great pictures!!


----------



## Tex Gal

Your pxs blow me away!! Amazing!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you all !
Here is how looks the cover of June issue of TFH Magazine with my *Nothobranchius rachovii Beira* photo:


----------



## jimko

Amazing....

Great Shots of some incredible killies. I am a fan!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you!
Actually, there are three Killifish shots of mine also at the May issue of *PFK Magazine:*










*Aploheilos Lineatus Golg*










*Aphyosemion Congicum*










*Austrolebias alexandri*


----------



## ykh

congrats! would you mind to share how to set up the cameras to take these shots? Thanks.


----------



## AQUASAUR

ykh said:


> would you mind to share how to set up the cameras to take these shots? Thanks.


I had explain it many times...Just scroll some of my topics in this forum!


----------



## AQUASAUR

As I see, the results from AIK Killi Convention' 2011 was announced...and happy news for me!
http://www.aik.it/test/menu-alto/convention-aik/convention-aik-2011/foto-convention-2011.html

Here is my 1-st Place Winner shot:
Callopanchax monroviae Paynesville 97 red form









and one more macro close up shot of this Fellow:


----------



## Blackwater

What camera and lenses did you use? Did you use a tripod?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Just take a look at my signature, Pal... No,I don't use a tripod.

And here is my winning 1-st Place shot, this time at Class 16 - Digital photography of AKA Convention' 2011:
*
Nothobranchius kilomberoensis Ifakara TAN 95-4*









And more detailed close up shot:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Unfortunately, one of my External Flashes gets out of order&#8230;So, I have to improvise&#8230;
The result - that is one same fish, but looks different because the different type of lightning:
On the first photo, the external flash is above the tank.
On the second photo, the flash is straight/ In front of the tank.
So, what do you think - which photo looks better?

*Fundulopanchax gardneri nugerianum P82*


----------



## wicca27

not to take away from your beautifull fish but i did not see one of my fav killi in any shot and wanted to share a couple of pics:
Lucania goodei blue fin killi

both shots are same male just diff tank and lighting

















female with eggs


----------



## AQUASAUR

Very beautiful Killi specimen, mate! Thanks for sharing!

Here is a couple more shots with frontal flashing:


----------



## rod

You've got me wanting killis. I've been checking on line and can't make up my mind. Is there any you would recomend? Water Hardness is about 150, PH 7.4, planted 40gal.
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## sierramists1

OMG that's gorgeous! These are by far one of my favorite kinds of fish. Your photos make me want to start another killi tank!  Thank you for posting them!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Two more shots of the beautiful Kilomberoensis:


----------



## phil79

I love killifish, I recently got into them and acquired a few random male Aphyosemion and Chromaphyosemion, I don't think I'm going back to Apistos anytime soon. Your pics are amazing, I need to brush up on my photo skills.


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, let show off more Teeth again...


----------



## asukawashere

I suppose this is a clear illustration as to why killies are part of the order of fish commonly referred to as "*tooth*carps". Those guys have jaws! If I didn't know they're so small in real life, I'd be worried XD

Great photography, though. And, of course, some lovely subjects


----------



## AQUASAUR

Just want to remind you all, Folks, about our present KAB Killi Exhibition'2011 in Sofia; BULGAIA(1-2 October). 
http://www.petshop-zoomania.com/Mix/Poster KAB 2011.jpg
Here is one of the Handsome Fellows you'll see there - *Terranatos dolichopterus*


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.
CHEERS!








*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here You may enjoy in bigger/desktop photo resolution with my lovely Fundulopanchax sjoestetdi Niger Delta, covered the June' 2012 issue of TFH Magazine:
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/images/COVER_T0612_1920.jpg


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more of my favorite Nothos:

*Nothobranchius rubroreticulatus TD 051*


----------



## superflame

Speechless. Very nice pictures!


----------



## Aplomado

Beautiful.


----------



## Shrimplett

AQAUSAUR, you make me so jealous!!!!! But in a good way!!! :fish: I want to be able to take pics like that. But I think I might be one of those people that wants to take amazing pics imeatatly lol!!!! Your pictures are amazing now matter what to take pics of!!! Your a very talented guy and an inspiration to me!!!


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Merry Christmas, Dear Friends
and Best Wishes for a Happy New Year!*


----------



## Aquaticz

wow
have to get educated on these!


----------

